# Schwartz Brewing- Alleged Syd Craft Beer Week Lunch.



## mikk (26/10/11)

Hey Schwartz, if you're going to hold this event 

http://sydneycraftbeerweek.com/?event=beer...chwartz-brewery

please inform the people that work there what's going on.

I turned up at 1pm for the 12-3pm "happy hour" only to be charged full price for my $3 beer. I was met with a blank stare from the bar girl regarding todays
special $3 beers and their Beers and Burgers Sydney Craft Beer week lunch special, & was advised to try going upstairs to the restaurant to see if they knew what was going on.

Needless to say, they didn't. One guy vaguely knew something about it, but not how much it was or whether it included a beer. After telling them the price & the (alleged) happy hour details, I ordered anyway but was then met with confusion as to how to provide the beer to me in the restaurant. I went back downstairs to re-convince the bargirl to give me some beer with my lunch.

Upon delivery of my burger I was told that the patty was marinated in porter, the tomato sauce was made with a Schwartz beer, & the mayo was made with another Schwartz beer (summer beer?). Despite not having any tomato sauce on it, it was actually really nice. The Porter patty was deliciously smoky and flavoursome, and the mayo was also excellent, though i couldn't taste any beery goodness in it. The chips were nice, fresh & crispy too.

I would have like to have stayed for another beer, but didn't want to have to go through the rigmarole of trying to convince the bar girl to serve me beers for $3. The pre-lunch full price Pale Ale was excellent though- i would describe it as 70% Little Creatures pale ale & 30% Coopers Pale ale, but much more bitter (in a good way) than either. The Porter provided perfect accompaniment to the burger, despite initially thinking it lacked a bit of 'bite', by the bottom of the glass i was really impressed with it.

So, Schwartz, your beers & food were really quite good, but the whole experience of wondering if i was there on the right day, at the right time, or even in the right pub left a (metaphoric) bad taste in my mouth! I travelled 45 minutes each way on public transport for the 'special event' only to find it was so special that no-one knew about it...

Please try harder next time.


----------



## Wimmig (26/10/11)

I have found the "event" capability at a number of small[ish] venues to be lacking, including the Schwartz venue. With a bit of luck they can clean it up and make it constant with all staff on shift.


----------



## wessmith (26/10/11)

I didn't think the offer was until tomorrow 26/10?

Cheers, Wes


----------



## Tim F (26/10/11)

wessmith said:


> I didn't think the offer was until tomorrow 26/10?
> 
> Cheers, Wes


it's the 26th today Wes


----------



## wessmith (26/10/11)

Tim F said:


> it's the 26th today Wes



Oh shit! My desk calendar is manual and he forgot to move the pointer.... Will speak to him in the morning. 

Hiding head and looking for my Coopers SA...

Cheers and thanks, Wes


----------



## beers (26/10/11)

I have made enquiries regarding another event for Sydney Craft Beer week & have been met with the same response.


----------



## mje1980 (26/10/11)

Not a good look is it?


----------



## Wimmig (26/10/11)

mje1980 said:


> Not a good look is it?



It's been a pretty poor effort all round.


----------



## yardy (26/10/11)

just sounds like standard service you get at most places today.


----------



## mikk (27/10/11)

yardy said:


> just sounds like standard service you get at most places today.




True, but i really thought that being a 'brewpub' that they'd have staff that were enthusiastic & knowledgeable about beer, kind of like at the Local Taphouse. 
It seems that rather than brewing great beer (which they seem to do) and making a destination of the pub because of that, they've instead gone down the road of being a pub first that just happens to make some beer on the premises, which you might like to try, if you happen to be going past that way on the way to somewhere else.

Either way, I enjoyed the beers, the special 'beer' burger was great, but if they could sort out their promotional side of things & transform the place into a beer enthusiasts destination (like it should be- proper brewpubs are few & far between) then i'm sure i'd be dragging friends back there very soon for birthdays & special events. The number of people i know that have started having their Birthdays at the Local Taphouse, despite not being beer nerds like myself, is surprisingly high. Schwartz, you're missing out on all of this kind of activity! Crazy.

I wouldn't be surprised if the brewery, the bar, & the restaurant are all separate entities, perhaps with the management & marketing sub-contracted out to someone else again. Not good for the end user- the customer.


Rant over.


----------



## Stuster (27/10/11)

I'm pretty certain they are not separate entities, mikk. Just seems like a case of different people not communicating well. I know the brewing guys there and they are really keen on getting the place going as a beer venue. The name change from the Macquarie really shows how serious they are about that. They used to only have the brewery beers around in the back bar and the front staff used to act as though pouring you one of those beers was a real pain in the ass. But now with the beers out the front, signs up and so on, their beers are much more on show. They've also got Chimay on tap which has to be a good start. I do agree with you thought that they do have a way to go to match the Taphouse. On the other hand the beers are a damn sight cheaper in the Schwartz.

(I must admit to some allegiance to the place because they've been good to our BJCP course - nice quiet room put on for us to use. Also they were sponsors of the recent comp I ran and put up four prizes. But I think those both show that they are really working hard at being part of the beer scene and I don't think you should write them off because of one stuff up.)

Reverse rant over.


----------



## Mikedub (27/10/11)

Stuster said:


> On the other hand the beers are a damn sight cheaper in the Schwartz.
> (




I ordered a Pils there on Sunday and it only cost $3.80!!, nearly fell over


----------



## mikk (27/10/11)

Stuster said:


> I'm pretty certain they are not separate entities, mikk. Just seems like a case of different people not communicating well. I know the brewing guys there and they are really keen on getting the place going as a beer venue. The name change from the Macquarie really shows how serious they are about that. They used to only have the brewery beers around in the back bar and the front staff used to act as though pouring you one of those beers was a real pain in the ass. But now with the beers out the front, signs up and so on, their beers are much more on show. They've also got Chimay on tap which has to be a good start. I do agree with you thought that they do have a way to go to match the Taphouse. On the other hand the beers are a damn sight cheaper in the Schwartz.
> 
> (I must admit to some allegiance to the place because they've been good to our BJCP course - nice quiet room put on for us to use. Also they were sponsors of the recent comp I ran and put up four prizes. But I think those both show that they are really working hard at being part of the beer scene and I don't think you should write them off because of one stuff up.)
> 
> Reverse rant over.



That does sound like some steps in the right direction! Also, i'm not writing them off because of one stuff up, i'm just keen for the venue & brewers to reach their full potential as a 'beer venue', as it seems like it's being unneccessarily held back by poor organisation/communication. I'm sure i'll be back there before too long to try some more beers, which as you mention are much cheaper than you would expect to pay for a microbrew made in the heart of the CBD.
Thanks for the info Stuster.


----------



## Pistol (27/10/11)

beers said:


> I have made enquiries regarding another event for Sydney Craft Beer week & have been met with the same response.




Which event was this?


----------



## Stuster (27/10/11)

Yeah, you do make some good points and if that had happened to me I'm sure I'd have felt the same as you. I'll pass them along to the brewer there who I'm sure will be concerned about it and hopefully work on getting some better communication happening. :icon_cheers:


----------



## mike_capaldo (28/10/11)

Gday Mikk,

My name is Michael and I am the Head brewer at Schwartz Brewery. Firstly I would like to thank you for your feedback, without it we can't get better. My job is to run the brewery, not the venue or restaurant, but I think it is fair for me to apologise for the lack of co-ordination you encountered on Wednesday. From my point of view it is a shame that Andrew and I try to make the best beer we can, but that it's flavour gets tainted because of the service. This is an issue that has long hindered us, and one that we are working hard to fix. For the record the brewery and venue are one and the same, and Bill and Tony's are an independant business that run the food.

Believe it or not this thread has had a massive impact on the brewery/venue/resteraunt management today, as I made sure that every person with a computer in the building was forwarded a copy. We recognise that we have flaws, and will certainly learn from your experience!

As Stu said the Schwartz Brewery is trying really hard to improve by supporting the local beer scene by helping the BJCP course out, sponsoring domestic homebrew comps and running beer festivals in Leura and Canberra. I also apprecaite the positive feedback you gave our beer, because it means we are doing something right :icon_chickcheers: 

Saying all that i Mikk its my shout, so next time you plan to be in the area email [email protected], or just pop in and ask for me and i will show you the brewery over a cold frothy beer!

Cheers,

Michael Capaldo




mikk said:


> Hey Schwartz, if you're going to hold this event
> 
> http://sydneycraftbeerweek.com/?event=beer...chwartz-brewery
> 
> ...


----------



## .DJ. (28/10/11)

and that, right there it how to treat a compaint...


Nice work Michael, I will also make a point of visiting your venue for a beer....


----------



## petesbrew (28/10/11)

.DJ. said:


> and that, right there it how to treat a compaint...
> 
> 
> Nice work Michael, I will also make a point of visiting your venue for a beer....


Think it's about time we all catch up for another casual AHB lunch drinks up at the Schwartz soon... next week perhaps?


----------



## DU99 (28/10/11)

sound's like someone hadn't communicated what was happening,and it's very nice when you get a reply from the head..


----------



## mikk (28/10/11)

mike likes beer said:


> Gday Mikk,
> 
> My name is Michael and I am the Head brewer at Schwartz Brewery. Firstly I would like to thank you for your feedback, without it we can't get better. My job is to run the brewery, not the venue or restaurant, but I think it is fair for me to apologise for the lack of co-ordination you encountered on Wednesday. From my point of view it is a shame that Andrew and I try to make the best beer we can, but that it's flavour gets tainted because of the service. This is an issue that has long hindered us, and one that we are working hard to fix. For the record the brewery and venue are one and the same, and Bill and Tony's are an independant business that run the food.
> 
> ...



Michael, thanks alot for your post- i kind of figured that there would be a few of you slaving away downstairs making great beer only to be somewhat let down by other aspects of the business. Your public reply shows me the integrity i like to see in a business, & also shows you guys are keen to improve the business wherever possible. 

I wasn't previously aware of Schwartz's support of the local beer scene, but again, this is a great way to show you're serious about doing things properly & to have had this brought up by others on this thread must mean your efforts are being appreciated.

Congratulations on the brewing side of things too- having not tried any Schwartz beers previously i wasn't sure what to expect. The pale ale was fantastic- it was a pale ale that was full flavoured with a spot-on (high!) level of bitterness. The porter was also fantastic, & left me keen to try some more. Beers that beer enthusiasts can appreciate.

I'd be happy to take you up on your offer- hopefully next week.

Thanks again for your reply, & best of luck with getting Schwartz working the way it deserves to.

Mikk/Michael.


----------



## Silo Ted (28/10/11)

This is what I like to see, a local craft brewery that keeps an eye on some of the comments, and a very well worded response I must say. I'm going to pop in for a couple tomorrow morning on my way to the Taphouse for a boozy afternoon. 

The four times I have been to the Mac, the beers have been impressive. (except for that bloody hazelnut thing)

Its also great that youre getting the message across to all the staff there. The Mac is a bit of a hidden gem thats often overlooked as a craft beer venue, so anything the front-level staff can do to show some passion is always going to be a plus. 

All the best Michael. Look forward to trying a couple of your brew tomorrow. 

Ted


----------



## Josh (29/10/11)

Great response from the brewery.

I had a similar experience at the front bar once when I asked for the Schwarzbier. The girl behind the bar replied that they were all Schwartz Beers. I said yeah, but only one of them is a schwarzbier. It took a minute or two to get across to her what I was actually asking for. At one stage she threatened to not serve me. From then on, I just pointed at the tap I wanted to avoid confusion.

I enjoy all the beers there, but service has let been less than impressive.


----------



## bowser (29/10/11)

Josh said:


> I had a similar experience at the front bar once when I asked for the Schwarzbier. The girl behind the bar replied that they were all Schwartz Beers. I said yeah, but only one of them is a schwarzbier.
> I enjoy all the beers there, but service has let been less than impressive.




I had the same experience a few months back when trying to order the schwarzbier. The girl at the counter was well confused!


----------



## Bizier (29/10/11)

Good work Mike.

I am really happy to see some momentum gathering at Schwartz. It seems to have all the ingredients for a killer venue, not least of all a killer location, but there has always seemed to be things holding it back a little from realising full potential and being a bigger presence on the beer landscape.

I was there a few months back getting some advice off Michael (thanks Mike) and nearly fell over at the price of a schooner of porter <$4. And, after tasting through the taps, my only complaint was that they were too cold (and yes, most Sydney people demand ice cold beer). And I got a fresh tasting Chimay for about $6. I will back up Stu's call that it used to be pulling teeth to get a house beer, and it is good to see that they have re-prioritised the lines.

Keep the incentives going at Schwartz, keep working on communication and bar staff education. Your product needs to be represented properly in the glass and over the bar at the end of the day.

Cheers
Dan


----------



## mikk (4/11/11)

Offer of a beer & visit gratefully accepted yesterday, & brewers Michael & Andrew kindly spared their time for some beer themed talk!
Much appreciated guys, I'm sure you'll see me back there again very soon.
Mikk.

(Also, very interesting bottlo selection noted. I picked up Pierre Celis' Grottenbier & Samuel Smith imperial stout, & very nearly some Achel bruin too. Next time...) 





mike likes beer said:


> Gday Mikk,
> 
> My name is Michael and I am the Head brewer at Schwartz Brewery. Firstly I would like to thank you for your feedback, without it we can't get better. My job is to run the brewery, not the venue or restaurant, but I think it is fair for me to apologise for the lack of co-ordination you encountered on Wednesday. From my point of view it is a shame that Andrew and I try to make the best beer we can, but that it's flavour gets tainted because of the service. This is an issue that has long hindered us, and one that we are working hard to fix. For the record the brewery and venue are one and the same, and Bill and Tony's are an independant business that run the food.
> 
> ...


----------

